# Ladies please post your bow pics



## JessicaPoff

Didn't see a thread for the ladies bows and thought we should have one


----------



## JessicaPoff

I do not have my bow yet due to it being on lay away but for right now I have a Bowtech Diamond Razor Edge. I would like to see pictures of your bow so that way I can get ideas on what I can do to mine. Its a black bow and I want to put some pink and teal accessories on it.


----------



## axeforce6

:thumbs_up
love the lady archers


----------



## earthgirl1964




----------



## 3DPrincess




----------



## JessicaPoff

Awesome bows!!! keep em coming


----------



## MN Huntress

My 2012 Carbon Element RKT


----------



## becyboo84

My bow still on its way too, Bear Home wrecker soooo excited wish it would get here already


----------



## Lindz




----------



## MN Huntress

^^ very nice! I had a hard time deciding between black and the camo


----------



## KSGirl

*My Passion*

Here are a few pics of my Mathew's Passion, they are a bit out of date. I need to get some new ones now that I have her all decked out. I love this bow!


----------



## mn_medic

I'll post a better/updated pic soon. I'm so in love with this thing.


----------



## dkrez

Seeing all your pic's makes me very excited. Got word yesterday that my PSE Supra has shipped. I should have it next week and will post pic's I promise. I can't wait!!


----------



## thompsal




----------



## Stubby'smom




----------



## Krash

More coming soon


----------



## apresmyk

I love shooting my Diamond Razor's Edge. Its all dressed up in black and pink


----------



## hnicw23

*sight*



3DPrincess said:


> View attachment 1424299
> View attachment 1424300


What brand is that sight? And where did you get it?


----------



## tlcombs70

Athens Ibex it was my target bow but now I have an Athens exceed so that will be my new target bow. My Ibex will be my hunting bow now. I don't have pictures of my Exceed yet.


----------



## hoghntr

hnicw23 said:


> What brand is that sight? And where did you get it?


black gold sells different colored sight rings now.. i have red on mine.. :thumbs_up ladies you all have some sweet looking rigs!!! very nice we need more hunting ladies in Arizona!!!


----------



## dkrez

Finally got it all set up! LOVE it so far.


----------



## Krash

*String stop*



apresmyk said:


> View attachment 1438918
> 
> I love shooting my Diamond Razor's Edge. Its all dressed up in black and pink


What dstring stop is that you have on there? Getting my wife a Razor


----------



## apresmyk

@ Krash: I don't remember what brand the string stop is. My husband bent and painted this one to fit my bow


----------



## carleysdad

Here is my wife and her Vector 32 








the strings are custom by Schmitty's Specialty Strings in LaCrosse, Wisconsin


----------



## JMR1624

carleysdad said:


> here is my wife and her vector 32
> View attachment 1441154
> 
> 
> the strings are custom by schmitty's specialty strings in lacrosse, wisconsin
> View attachment 1441155


love it!!!!


----------



## oct71

My wifes purple fade exceed and my daughters pink web accomplice 32


----------



## misshuntressKT3

Here is my Mathews JEWEL


----------



## doegirl

Here's mine
Hoyt Vector Turbo.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doegirl

Uggh! Stupid phone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recurveman

Here is my gf's Heartbreaker by Bowtech in Razzberry, but I don't have a picture of it dressed out with the QAD, HHA, Axion 4" stabilizer, pink and black On Target sling, and her Mayhem Hot Pursuit arrows.


----------



## chelsea2489

This is my 2011 New Breed Genetix. 26" draw length, 50# draw, Octane stabilizer, Cobra sight, and Trophy Taker rest


----------



## brady01

Just recently got my girlfriend a razor edge for her birthday! She loves it and I love shooting with her!


----------



## brady01

Recently got my girlfriend a Diamond Razor Edge set up at 24" dl and first time shes ever shot one so its at 35lbs. She shoots good though and loves it! Definitely one of our favorite hobbies already! Any tips from you ladies to help her?? Yall have been in her shoes.


----------



## PAHuntress69

LOVE your bow earthgirl! I am totally into tactical black! Camo comes in a close second...
If I could shoot a compound, I would get one like this!


----------



## PAHuntress69

MN Huntress said:


> ^^ very nice! I had a hard time deciding between black and the camo


Ok, don't know my compounds, but I LOVE the swirls in the structure of this bow! Amazing...and the choice in black and camo is a hard one...camo rules for hunting, but WOW! Very nice bows ladies! VERY NICE!


----------



## PAHuntress69

*Here is my huntin' partner...*

My Strykezone 350


----------



## bow up

Sweet bow earthgirl! I want to see yours jonell- I love the tacticals. That Strykezone looks cool!


----------



## RemyLeBeau

KSGirl said:


> Here are a few pics of my Mathew's Passion, they are a bit out of date. I need to get some new ones now that I have her all decked out. I love this bow!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1428995
> 
> 
> View attachment 1428996
> 
> 
> View attachment 1428997




I completely and wholeheartedly LOVE your bow. Wowzer. Adore the black and purple. Everything I accessorize from motorcycle to equine gear is black/purple. Very nice.


----------



## KSGirl

RemyLeBeau, thanks so much! Purple is my favorite color and black is second.  To all the ladies posting up pics there are alot of SWEEEEEET setups in this thread. Keep posting up those pics, I love looking at everyones bows and accessories.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger

Just got my new Hoyt Carbon Element RKT this year


----------



## soldiergirl81

View attachment 1450500
Bowtech Equalizer with Trophy Ridge sights. Pink victory arrows. Love this bow, will probably keep it for a long time, thinking of getting dipped in the Outshine camp pattern by moon shine ( think muddy girl but fall sunset). Nice bows ladies!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Love all the bows! PAhuntress69 are you allowed to use the crossbow for any competitions or is it just hunting? They sure do look cool and I would love to shoot one sometime. My hubby is thinking of getting one because he is too sick to draw his hunting bow. It's either that or rifle hunting only for him this year.


----------



## geekgirl

I sold my Black and pink Jewel but picked this baby up today. LOVE!


----------



## MN Huntress

PAHuntress69 said:


> Ok, don't know my compounds, but I LOVE the swirls in the structure of this bow! Amazing...and the choice in black and camo is a hard one...camo rules for hunting, but WOW! Very nice bows ladies! VERY NICE!


That is the first thing I fell in love with on this bow was the riser. I know I'm such a girl! Lol! I loved the aesthetics of this bow so much that I was afraid to shoot it because I was scared I wouldn't like it and had wasted 2 yrs drooling over a bow. I went with camo because I hunt from a stand more than a blind, but it was really hard to decide. I have pink and orange strings with clear servings from first string to put on it too but want to get some wear and tear out of the stock ones first


----------



## MN Huntress

My first bow, Hoyt Trykon Sport! It was this baby that made me fall in love with archery


----------



## MN Huntress

Ugh!!!! Not sure why I can't get pics to post..... :/


----------



## kimmiedawn

New Breed Genetix in samuri black... will soon have custom ssstring on em I hope..


----------



## Renae




----------



## okiedeergirl

2012 strothers hope pink qad hdx muddy girl stab hha 5519


----------



## nodakgirl86

heres my little lady..she doesnt have a name yet :tongue:


----------



## kimmiedawn

okiedeergirl said:


> 2012 strothers hope pink qad hdx muddy girl stab hha 5519


Nice Stab.. lol I love mine


----------



## PAHuntress69

Stubby'smom said:


> Love all the bows! PAhuntress69 are you allowed to use the crossbow for any competitions or is it just hunting? They sure do look cool and I would love to shoot one sometime. My hubby is thinking of getting one because he is too sick to draw his hunting bow. It's either that or rifle hunting only for him this year.


I have heard about a gentleman that enters in competitions with one, but I am not sure what type. I don't do competitions, don't have much spare time as I have two young ones I homeschool. I love my crossobw and if you were close by, I'd love to have you over to try it out! I HIGHLY recommend this crossbow. It was my husband's idea and I'm SO grateful he cared enough to get me back out into the woods after my accident. 

I think your husband would VERY much like it! Dave @ Wyvern Creations is a good person to contact and ask questions of. He is very knowledgable and also well respected. Excellent customer service--and he's an authorized dealer. 

Best wishes to you and your husband for successful season!


----------



## suprachic

my 2011 supra. i won at a shoot and it soon replaced my passion


----------



## cgray78

*My Bow*

I have had several different bows but this one is by far my favorite!!


----------



## okiedeergirl

Love her!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MN Huntress

Going to try this again and see if my pic will post








My first bow Hoyt Trykon Sport


----------



## MN Huntress

Ugh!!!!


----------



## tsaxybabe




----------



## Buck21

PAHuntress69 said:


> My Strykezone 350


that's one sweet looking crossbow.


----------



## ArcherGirl47

This is the new bow I got this summer . Be my first time at bow hunting and I can't wait :59: . I bought the mission Riot and have the white marble paint . Just love how this bow shoots


----------



## turkeygirl

2011 Elite Hunter:


----------



## alisha221

This is my Mathews Jewel with my Pink Camo Lakewood Case.


----------



## MAMA BigDog

My Brother paints custom cars and I had him paint my bow for me. Love it but it certainly wont work for hunting when I get set up for that.


----------



## tsaxybabe

MAMA BigDog said:


> My Brother paints custom cars and I had him paint my bow for me. Love it but it certainly wont work for hunting when I get set up for that.


Looks great, and you could definitely hunt with it! I hunt with my shiny pink Jewel. Don't move too much and nothing will see it.


----------



## MAMA BigDog

Someone said the sparkles in the paint will draw attention and make them bolt. I guess if the sun wasn't out it wouldn't matter too much but I can see if it's sunny as soon as I take aim, if the sun hits it I'm done for.


----------



## MnJewelHunter

My LH Mathews Jewel. First bow was Camo so decided to bling this one up a bit!


----------



## coiloil37

The wifes bow, just the way she wanted it. Now I just have to line up some pink and white strings.


----------



## CanadianHuntres

coiloil37 said:


> View attachment 1500508
> View attachment 1500509
> 
> 
> The wifes bow, just the way she wanted it. Now I just have to line up some pink and white strings.


That is such a nice bow! Did you buy it like that or have it custom painted.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Those are some sweet rigs!


----------



## coiloil37

CanadianHuntres said:


> That is such a nice bow! Did you buy it like that or have it custom painted.


We had it dipped by duckville imaging.


----------



## DangerousCurves

apresmyk said:


> View attachment 1438918
> 
> I love shooting my Diamond Razor's Edge. Its all dressed up in black and pink


Another Razor's Edge lover here!!! *holla* 

I'm totally jealous of your color scheme


----------



## xokaity3ox

my 2012 Hoyt Vicxen Carbon Element RKT


----------



## sharpshooter359

Here is mrs. sharpshooter's bow. No accessories yet but it was her anniversary gift.
2012 Martin Cougar FC custom paint and custom LSA Strings and Cables


----------



## aflock

becyboo84 said:


> My bow still on its way too, Bear Home wrecker soooo excited wish it would get here already



That's what I'm waiting on too! But it'll be about 2 weeks yet. Let me know how you like it!


----------



## bowgal

Here's mine...


----------



## JakesHen

Bowtech Heartbreaker


----------



## Marie3




----------



## jessicaroberts3

Here's my baby

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TXLadyBowHunter

Mathews Jewel with Green Acccents


----------



## cutsiebowhunter

martin cougar







me and my bow


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Night hunting bunnies


----------



## doegirl

Triple threat, left to right. Hoyt Vector Turbo, Barnett Ghost 400, PSE Omen.


----------



## jonell

Here is my Mathews Helim.


----------



## Hoytchick4ever

*2012 Obsession SS, Fall Pink Camo & 2012 Strother Hope*


----------



## archermarj

MAMA BigDog said:


> My Brother paints custom cars and I had him paint my bow for me. Love it but it certainly wont work for hunting when I get set up for that.



Mama: I shot my biggest buck with a shiny red bow and have been hunting all season with a purple one. I just get some of that no residue camo wrap and wrap her up. It works perfectly.


----------



## AlyssaF

My first bow, Diamond Infinite Edge. I have plans to get it decked out in blue/black bowstrings. No pink for me ladies, blue is my favorite color!


----------



## Archerygirl05

Mathews jewel 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A_Reel_Lady

My Mathews Jewel that I got for our anniversary. I take the shiny beast hunting, and have never gotten spotted due to my bow's color.


----------



## cutsiebowhunter

My MARTIN COUGAR and me with my BOW


----------



## Stubby'smom

You all have some very pretty bows!


----------



## Sintezza

It needs a little customization; I have a new arrow-rest and a new string that I have to get around to swapping at some point.

Nobody's brave enough to take a photo of me with bow in hand. I have no idea why.


----------



## GOBLE4ME

These are my wife's 2 Mathews Z7 Extremes, 1 for hunting & 1 for target


----------



## B&B archers

I have the same bow but have pinked it out looks great love to shoot it


----------



## vaughne

Any of you ladies that shoot the element looking to sell im wanting to upgrade


----------



## jlaird11

Just got my Diamond Inifinite Edge for Mother's Day!! Sighted it in and shot it and LOVE it!! Got some customization to do but have plenty of time before deer season. Any advice on any accessories would be great!!


----------



## woodsbaby

Here is my new(new to me) Target set up! Hoyt Vixcen 2011. My boyfriend got it for me so I could shoot target and 3d with him and not have to use my hunting setup. and to satisfy my lust for pink stuff on it and keep pink out of the woods... Oh yeah and I'm going to sell my 2011 bowtech heartbreaker(camo with pink accessories) and buy a Hoyt charger blacked out. haven't gotten it yet but it will have no pink on it at all (perhaps just a little purple) 
soooo white with pink and cotten candy hoyt for sweet woodsbaby :aniangel:
and then all black hoyt for bad woodsbaby bringer of death... :devil:


----------



## ttate

For some reason looking at your bow makes me crave cotton candy lol...Don't you just love your Vixcen? I have a 2011 model as well...I wanna get my step daughter a blacked out charge...


----------



## WaceyJA

My 2013 Athens Recluse! I LOVE it!!


----------



## Gummi Bear

This is Twerpy's bow as it sits:

2012 Hoyt Ruckus - black
Spot Hogg Hogg-It Sight
QAD HDX rest (pink, of course)
Doinker carbon multi rod stab
Carter Fits Me release
Beman ICS Jr arrows 
Bowjax limb and stab dampeners

She has a new set of strings that we'll put on once school lets out and she has some time to shoot them in. Finally get rid of those awful black and red strings that came on it. New strings are neon green and hot pink to match the rest of her goodies. 


All you need in this life is ignorance and confidence; then success is sure - Mark Twain


----------



## mtn. archer

my wifes heartbreaker


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick

My Jewel I just got yesterday!


----------



## bow up

1BowHuntnChick said:


> My Jewel I just got yesterday!
> View attachment 1699353
> 
> View attachment 1699355


Lots of nice bows ladies! You will LOVE that Jewel :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

I just got my Jewel a month ago. I'm loving it.


----------

